# Around the Horn "the Wrong Way" in 1929



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Someone posted this on another site. It is film taken of a voyage from Germany to Chile in 1929 on a four-masted barque (the Peking), around the Horn east to west through some very impressive storms. It is narrated by the charming yankee who took the pictures.

The storm footage is extremely impressive, as well as the seamanship of the sailors and Captain. Also, a dog trained to bite the butts of the slowest moving trainees. More than thirty minutes long, but well worth a view IMHO.

Best video of 1929: Around Cape Horn under sail - Maggie's Farm


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I love these old films, rare as they are. They don't make sailors like that anymore...


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Please have a look. This is our maritime history, and well told...


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

*The Tall Ship Peking at the South Street Seaport, July 2006









*

A beautiful four masted barque of the Flying P-Line, the Peking was one of the last generation of windjammers used in the nitrate and grain trade around the often treacherous Cape Horn.

Eking out meager existence on routes difficult to serve by the steam ships which required vast amounts of coal to fire her hungry boilers, these grand vessels and the sailors sailing them were the last of breed. Sailed "in the traditional way with few labor saving devices or safety features", her sailors were a hard lot, working four hours on and four hours off 24 hours a day for the entire length of the voyage, sometime for more than a hundred days in a row.

Made famous by the sail training pioneer Irving Johnson, his footage filmed on board during a passage around Cape Horn in 1929 shocked experienced Cape Horn veterans and landsmen alike at the extreme conditions Peking experienced.

Retired in 1933 when traffic through the Panama Canal proved quicker and more economical, she lived an ignominious existence as boys school on the River Medway in England before being acquired by South Street Seaport in 1974.

Today, she joins her contemporaries Balclutha, Falls of Clyde and the Star of India in continuing to teach the next generation of the fascinating age of sail.

The Peking can still be found at South Street Seaport, New York in the United States.


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

bubb2 said:


> *The Tall Ship Peking at the South Street Seaport, July 2006
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bubb - Thanks for the info on this. I just moved into NYC about 6 months ago for a new job but still sail my boat out of Mt. Sinai out on LI where I grew up. I was going to take the gf into South Street Sea Port as I have never been there before. It will be nice to know the history of this ship when I see it! 
By the way are you in the city as well?


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

nk235 said:


> Bubb
> By the way are you in the city as well?


Tarrytown!


----------



## adru (Oct 18, 2008)

Here are a couple of links to additional old square rigged Sailing Ship videos.
These are the ships that put the salt into the old salt.

YouTube - S.V. Passat - Part 1
YouTube - S.V. Passat - Part 2

YouTube - The Cape Horn Road - Part 1
YouTube - The Cape Horn Road - Part 2

How many ended up as Gordon Lightfoot sings so eloquently about in his
song _*The Ghosts of Cape Horn*_?

All around old Cape Horn
Ships of the line, ships of the morn
Some who wish they'd never been born
They are the ghosts of Cape Horn 
Fal deral da riddle de rum
With a rim dim diddy
And a rum dum dum
Sailing away at the break of morn
They are the ghosts of Cape Horn

See them all in sad repair
Demons dance everywhere
Southern gales, tattered sails
And none to tell the tales

Come all of you rustic old sea dogs
Who follow the great Southern Cross
You we're rounding the Horn
In the eye of a storm
When ya lost 'er one day
And you read all yer letters
From oceans away
Then you took them to the bottom of the sea

All around old Cape Horn
Ships of the line, ships of the morn
Those who wish they'd never been born
They are the ghosts of Cape Horn

Fal deral da riddle de rum
With a rim dim diddy
And a rum dum dum
Sailing away at the break of morn
They are the ghosts of Cape Horn

Come all you old sea dogs from Devon
Southampton, Penzance, and Kinsale
You were caught by the chance
Of a sailor's last dance
It was not meant to be
And ya read all yer letters
Cried anchor aweigh
Then ya took them to the bottom of the sea

All around old Cape Horn
Ships of the line, ships of the morn
Those who wish they'd never been born
They are the ghosts of Cape Horn

Fal deral da riddle de rum
With a rim dim diddy
And a rum dum dum
Sailing away at the break of morn
They are the ghosts of Cape Horn


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

Great stuff!!!

Have any of you ever read MY OLD MAN AND THE SEA?
They sail around the Horn...excellent book.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Excellent book...too bad they lost the cat. 


SOUNDBOUNDER said:


> Great stuff!!!
> 
> Have any of you ever read MY OLD MAN AND THE SEA?
> They sail around the Horn...excellent book.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

adru said:


> Here are a couple of links to additional old square rigged Sailing Ship videos.
> These are the ships that put the salt into the old salt.
> 
> YouTube - S.V. Passat - Part 1
> ...


The Cape Horn Road ones are great. The Narrator sure has a lot of personality.


----------

